# Silver in Konica photograph paper



## mda20 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am trying to gather info to know the weight of silver in Konica photograph paper scrap.

I have searched the internet and found some information from kodak company but nothing from konica.

Do anybody know how many silver in this quantity of Konica photograph paper (exposed to light):

- T4 ( sheets)
- Rolls (10cm X 80cm)
- Rolls (15cm X 2m)

Best Regards


----------



## Smack (Jan 6, 2012)

You could do your own testing, coming up with your own numbers, then you would know for sure if it's worth it.


----------



## mda20 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanl you Smack for reply. 
Because I am going to buy a small quantity of this scrap, I need to know if it is worth or not. So how can I do that myself?


----------



## nickvc (Jan 7, 2012)

There's no end of posts covering silver recovery from most forms of commonly encountered films and x-rays. Use the search function, top right of your screen, or buy Goldsilverpros book on silver recovery. I'm not trying to be awkward but there's more than one way to do most things and you need to know which method will be the best for you and the only way to find that is to study and read and then ask questions. Before you buy anything you need to be sure it's worth the money and or the effort to recover the values and also economically to leave you a profit.


----------



## mda20 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you nickvc

I searched the forum but I did not find any info about Konica papers. 

I have a copy of the mentioned book.

How can I test a thing if I have not yet gotten it? I need to know if it is profitable before I go to buy it.

Best Regards.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 7, 2012)

There are some tables at the end of this to help estimate silver content.

http://www.kodak.com/ek/uploadedFiles/J210ENG.pdf




> Do anybody know how many silver in this quantity of Konica photograph paper (exposed to light):



Exposed and then processed?

Processing removes silver. If processed the darker the image the greater the percentage of silver retained from the original amount available.

I would expect any brand of photo paper to start with approximately the same amount of silver.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 7, 2012)

mda20:

I have got bad news for you.Colour paper that has been developed does not contain any silver because its silver goes into the bleach/fix bath.

Unexposed colour paper(If it is Konica then its colour is blue) contains some silver in such amount that told in Kodak´s J210 brochure.

If you want to recover that silver then dip the paper into common fixer and process fixer with the processes that have been posted in the Forum.(Zn/H2SO4,electrolysis,sodium sulphide or metalic replacement)

Kindest regards

Manuel


----------



## mda20 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you qst42know
Thank you Manuel.

What I am asking about is photograph paper expired and exposed to light but not processed.

Is the silver content as in kodak papers? 

Regards


----------



## publius (Jan 8, 2012)

Mda20, the silver content of most black and white photo paper is about the same as long as it has not been processed. The only difference I recall is that the grains of the silver compound are of a different size depending on the "speed" of the paper or film.


----------



## mda20 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you *publius* very much.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 9, 2012)

mda20:
Yes,Sir!!!!!!!!....that unprocessed paper contains silver...Do you want to make an experiment?...OK.let it be:

Find some common fixer(you can make it by your own using sodium/ammonium thiosulfate),dip 1 Kg. of that unprocessed paper into the fixer,you will see that the emulsion disappears ,now you have all the silver in the fixer.How many silver?,well,take a peace of clean copper and dip it into the fixer,if it gets plated then you have silver,the faster it gets plated the biggest silver amount you have.

Fixer could be processed with Zn/sulphuric acid,metalic exchange or sodium sulphide process.(All these processes and the process to check silver content in fixer are posted in the Forum,use the search box)

Keep us posted about your progress.

Manuel


----------



## mda20 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you dear Manuel for these info. I will try this process.

Best Regards


----------



## qst42know (Jan 10, 2012)

From the Kodak document you should be in the range of 2 oz per 1000 sq.ft. for unprocessed photo paper.


----------



## mda20 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you qst42know very much.


----------

